# Need Some help. What did I buy?



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Bought my first Flyer train set today. Suppose to be 5312T, but I don't think so. It was only 38.00,
so how ever it turns out is fine. Suppose to be from 1953. Again I don't think so. Engine looks to
be a diecast with separate handrails. From pics I can not tell if it is a four piece body. At first it looked
like a 1948 302. But eccentric linkage is different. It does have 3 spring tender trucks. Tom or flyguy55
you know about sets. I am really not into sets. Take a look at the auction and give me some info.

The four cars and really the loco looks to be in nice condition.









Vintage American Flyer 5312T Train Set 1953 - Original Box (Rough)!! | eBay


Shows signs of playwear.



www.ebay.com


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The cars look to be worth at least 7.00 a piece. That leaves 10.00 for engine and
everything else free. This might be a deal. Kinda.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

found some 5312T sets on ebay. Those are the correct cars for the set.
They all had a plastic body 302 with 5 wire and white smokestack. So looks
like the loco was changed. I would rather have the one I am getting. Sellers
wanted insane amount for set. Over 200.00. Looks like the set should have had a
billboard. I have a couple nice ones. I really did not want to buy any more Atlantics.
I have plenty. But for the price its fine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That's the "Black Diamond Fast freight", made in 1953. Cars are correct, and they all have the 3 spring trucks..$-piece boiler engine that's looks nice. I love them.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> Bought my first Flyer train set today. Suppose to be 5312T, but I don't think so. It was only 38.00,
> so how ever it turns out is fine. Suppose to be from 1953. Again I don't think so. Engine looks to
> be a diecast with separate handrails. From pics I can not tell if it is a four piece body. At first it looked
> like a 1948 302. But eccentric linkage is different. It does have 3 spring tender trucks. Tom or flyguy55
> ...


Mopac you score again! I can't believe the price! I guess I will have to just keep trying. I did win one auction the other day for an IC reefer that I didn't have for cheap. But then again that wasn't a high value car and only one other bidder. 1-6 now.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

As flyernut says it is the Black Diamond freight set. It came with a 5 wire plastic 302 with red glowing smoke, a 641, a 623, a 625 (usually a 625G), a 704 manual uncoupler, a 1 1/2 45W transformer and a circle of track.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for info guys. That engine did not come with set. I have somewhere around 3 to 5 plastic 302s.
I do not think I have a 1953 302. Might have to get one and resell the set. The cars look nice. I hope this
engine has a date stamp. I do not think it is a 1948. I have 2 '48 302s I got from flyernut and the eccentric
linkages are different. Looking at Gilbert Gallery this might be a 1946 or 1947 model. The whole set does not look like
it has been run a lot.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, I ran across this set with less than 5 minutes left. I had not seen it and it was not on
my watch list. A little luck never hurts. I was on ebay because of one of those almost white
640 hoppers. I want one. I got a little stingy and finished second in bidding.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 1946 and 1947 300 engines are distinct from the 1948 version. The '46 and '47 engines do not have screws attaching the crosshead guide to the boiler, They have spring loaded brass buttons under the chassis (or an empty space for them) and gaps in the chassis.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

According to my inventory I have a 5312T boxed set. I will see if I can find it. Here is the engine that comes with the set.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> Kenny, I ran across this set with less than 5 minutes left. I had not seen it and it was not on
> my watch list. A little luck never hurts. I was on ebay because of one of those almost white
> 640 hoppers. I want one. I got a little stingy and finished second in bidding.


A little luck is not what I have had bidding. With no train shows to attend, mostly Du Page, I gotta keep trying. Do you ever go to the one that was held in Collinsville down by you in November each year? Great show but I haven't been to it in 5 years. That's a 2 hundred mile drive for me. Used to be no big deal but now days 200 miles seems like an eternity. 
I saw one of those 640 hoppers. Maybe the same one? I already have one so I was only interested in what it was going for.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been to the Collinsville show. Not for 2 or 3 years. As I remember it is at a fairgrounds.
I always bought a lot there but it was HO stuff. I am still kinda new with S.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My front porch looked like Christmas morning. 2 large packages. One was my 5312T Flyer set.
Super happy with it. Seller said box was rough. I had already planned to throw it away. No way.
Much nicer than I expected. Its a keeper. The cars are right next to new. No rust on chassis.
Cars- 3 have decent OB.
623 IC reefer
625 Gulf tank car
641 Frisco gondola
638 Caboose
Locomotve-
302 Diecast with metal tender. This is the wrong loco for the set. Should be plastic and plastic tender.
I will get correct loco someday. This is a 1953 set but loco is dated 7-48. Has brass weight coupler.
Also has 3 spring tender trucks. It is very nice.


Transformer-
It s wrong also. Not sure what it should be. I got a NO. 1 1/2 50 watts. I guess I will have to get correct one.
Track- all nice condition
12 Curves
6 Straights
Track Locks-
13 Track Locks
Uncoupler - Got one manuall uncoupler. Looks new
One instruction sheet.
3 small coils of hookup wire

All in all one heck of a deal for 38.00 plus shipping. Just locomotive worth more than 38.00. I have 2 other
1948 diecast 302s. Paid over 40.00 for each. They are very cool locos.
I will take pics but I think I will post them in Photo of the Day thread. 3 of these sets have been on ebay in past month
well 4 counting mine. One sold for 125.00 ( not as nice as mine)
2 for sale. One is 275.00 and one 599.00 unrun.
I did not get an engine wrapper or a power lockon. Its ok.

The other package I got was 2 new add on kits for AF Fasttrack. Will post that in the "Ebay" thread.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Christmas in June, it sounds great. The 5312T set had a circle of track so the straights are extra. The 704 manual uncoupler is correct for the set. I believe the track locks are extra, they are not listed in the set contents. The set came with a 1 1/2 transformer. The only discrepancy is the 1953 1 1/2 was 45W and the 1954 was 50W. It could still be original if the set was late 1953 production.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for info Tom. I think the transformer is close enough then. Seller said it was wrong but would include a newer one.
Are they any good? I could turn around and sell the set and probably make a fast hundred. I don't sell my stuff. I have
not sold any S stuff. I will keep it. Its all nice. I need to get pics of the set and then look at my Fastrack and see if I can get what I want with the 45 degree crossover. I don't have any half curves yet. The turn outs I got should have a half curve in them. The turnouts look nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> My front porch looked like Christmas morning. 2 large packages. One was my 5312T Flyer set.
> Super happy with it. Seller said box was rough. I had already planned to throw it away. No way.
> Much nicer than I expected. Its a keeper. The cars are right next to new. No rust on chassis.
> Cars- 3 have decent OB.
> ...


I might have the correct transformer for you Al, and I know I have the correct 302....Let me look, I'll get back to you later...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyernut but don't worry about it. The set has several things not correct.
Plus, I am not a set collector. Plus, I am in one of those moods that I have spent
enough on this old crap. Spent a small bundle on that Fastrack stuff and not
getting what I want. Screwed up there. How could a figure 8 be so tough.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks flyernut but don't worry about it. The set has several things not correct.
> Plus, I am not a set collector. Plus, I am in one of those moods that I have spent
> enough on this old crap. Spent a small bundle on that Fastrack stuff and not
> getting what I want. Screwed up there. How could a figure 8 be so tough.


I wasn't thinking about selling the stuff to you, I was looking at a possible trade.


----------

